# Introduction To Pride Fighting And It's Top Champions



## Andrew Green (Sep 3, 2006)

*By Cliff Montgomery, ExtremeProSports.com* - Ask any sports-loving American about Mixed Martial Arts (MMA), and that person is sure to speak about their favorite Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) fighter, or at least about the few UFC fighters they've come to know. In North America, you'll have to search far and wide for people who can name a top MMA fighter not competing in the UFC. 

Of course, ignorance is not fact. Here only a handful know of championships with equally talented fighters in other parts of the globe. Many in the know feel the most interesting of these is the PRIDE fighting championships, the MMA organization based in Japan. 


It is currently promoted by Dream Stage Entertainment (DSE). Its inaugural event was held at the Tokyo Dome on October 11, 1997, and promoted by Kakutougi Revolution Spirits (KRS). It is in fact the most popular MMA organization in the world, at least based on the number of event attendees. 
There are definite hopes to make PRIDE far better known in the Americas. DSE currently plans to hold an event in Las Vegas, Nevada, on October 21, 2006. It will be called _PRIDE 32_, and will be PRIDE's first event outside of Japan. 



http://www.extremeprosports.com/full_contact_fighting/pride.html


----------

